# Up and coming local talent



## Rebel-lion (Apr 16, 2010)

Right then I am not sure if there a section here for any up and coming bands that any one may know of. If you know of any that are worthy of mention then do so.  

I would like to get the ball rolling with these guys

Tacoma Narrows Bridge Disaster - http://www.myspace.com/tacomanarrowsbridgedisaster

A long winded name I grant you that, but they are truly epic! If you have a love for progressive and post-rock music then give them ago and see what you think about them  
They even had a mention in magazines such as Rock Sound and Classic Rock as well. 

"...poignant stuff that shows off the crisp syncopation of Russian Circles and keeps pushing forward. If you like technical, all-out spirals of sound you could do worse than give this lot a listen! Big, heavy and sludgy, this instrumental post-metal odyssey is bruising in the best way possible"
Rock Sound Magazine


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

That name is offensive. People died during that. A better name is "The Black Dahlia Murder". It's not offensive 'cuz nobody died. :V


----------



## Rebel-lion (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> That name is offensive. People died during that. A better name is "The Black Dahlia Murder". It's not offensive 'cuz nobody died. :V



Only one man died and his dog, Leonard Coatsworth & Tubby

An offensive name would be Zyclone B


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

Rebel-lion said:


> Only one man died and his dog, Leonard Coatsworth & Tubby
> 
> An offensive name would be Zyclone B



I was being sarcastic... >.>


----------



## Rebel-lion (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I was being sarcastic... >.>



sorry my bad


----------

